# How to contact IAP  OCT at St Jean quickly?



## visitor (26 Oct 2005)

I need to make contact with a person at St Jean by Friday night. We have not spoken since  early Sept because when he calls we are not at  home. This is not exactly an emergency but if we can't contact him it will become an emergency.  He is now in the field Wed to Fri this week.  Would a telegram or registered  letter  be delivered to him when he returns Friday afternoon? I have done a search for this question and have not come up with anything.   This can't wait for a regular letter to be delivered. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (26 Oct 2005)

Call the base duty center and give them all the information you can about the person. But ensure that this is an emergency that cannot wait because theres a good chance the staff and base padre will be waiting to talk to this person after you do to ensure theres not going to be more problems.

 This system is only used for seriouse problems and if its abused, the soldier on the ground will be the one facing the music.


----------



## visitor (26 Oct 2005)

Thank you but I already realize the problems involved in trying to reach someone by phone. That is why I asked if it is possible to  for a telegram or registered letter to be delivered.


----------



## visitor (26 Oct 2005)

Never mind. I found out they do not accept telegrams or reg. letters  because they receive their mail at  a PO box.


----------



## visitor (27 Oct 2005)

The problem is that  although  this not a life or death emergency something  extremely important has  suddenly come up that is time sensitive. Too bad it is not possible  for someone to just leave him a note to call ______ at  _______.


----------



## Dara (27 Oct 2005)

Just call the base operator, ask for the Base Duty Officer, and leave a message for him to call at a certain time.  It's not the big deal their making it out to be, and it's what they're there for.  Hopefully they haven't turned of their phone or pager, though.


----------



## visitor (28 Oct 2005)

So I guess the soldier is trained to lay down his life for the CF, but the CF doesn't want to be inconvenienced  to deliver a message nor does it trust it's soldiers not to abuse that  priviledge.   Got it.    No wonder it takes the intensity of basic training to get someone to the mind set  not to see the irony in that.


----------



## visitor (29 Oct 2005)

This is no frivolous matter, don't insult me.   Perhaps thge CF should ask recruits to give Power of     Attorney   to someone to handle   matters while they are away. A will is only good for  disposition of goods after death and does not affect decisions made in absentia. Like: You  were accepted to law school off the waiting list and there is a deadline, what should we tell them?   That is not the issues, but just an example. That is not life or death, but it also can't wait.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Oct 2005)

.....or maybe people should thinkabout things that can happen before they leave home. Anyway, if this is because someone passed on the message will get through ASAP.
Now as for your condensending attitude, this lad/ladette is at WORK, I can count the phone calls, etc that I have had in 28 years of working on my two hands. 
There is a reason its called work, otherwise it would be called a hobby.......


----------



## visitor (29 Oct 2005)

excuse me, but suggesting I would like to get in touch with  him because I am whining about missing him is condescending.


----------

